# redbelly



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

will a 4inch redbelly eat a baby mouse


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

he will probably kill it but I doubt he will eat it all by himself.


----------



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

how about if i don't feed him for a week


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

i think a meal is a meal and no matter how hungry it'll prob eat enough to fill it up
i go with grosse and say it'll have leftovers


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it might finish the tail


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wouldnt feed a mouse to one red belly. 
A. you will be missing out on the fury that is the whole fun of feeding live prey to the piranha
B. You will have a lot of mess to clean up cause one 4 incher wont do that much damage.


----------



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

ok i'll wait till i get a bigger tank and more redbellys


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

check out the video that was just posted for me under mad piranhas videos with my p's eatting a mouse thats what you will be missing


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

why dont you just get a really small mouse pinky then


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah a pinky might work.


----------



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

i'll do that


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

u also only have 1 P?
wut size aquarium?


----------



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

i have it in a 10 gallon for now:angry:


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

WOW! wot a strange coincedence!
so do i =)
i also have 1 P in a 10 gallon, and i also need to buy a bigger tank when i can afford it


----------



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

how big is your piranha markosaur


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh i think about 5.6 inches, but i aint really sure


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

that is too big for a 10 gallon tank.
you need a bigger tank.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

*sigh* plz dont tell me that! i am well aware of that.
but u cant buy a bigger tank with no money.
i cant afford it ATM, only got enough money for necessities, food and stuff(for me and for fish)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

have you looked at second hand tanks?
try checking the classified ads page in your local newspaper - you might be surprised at the prices people are willing to sell for.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Check the freebies. I've seen people giving away 55g set. Its well worth it to check it out.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

start looking at 30g tanks they will support a piranha for life!!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Yah! ive started looking in ads for aquariums, but still some are too expensive ATm =P
But i am hoping to get one soon.

And i hope it then will be the end of his big freak-outs when i change water =)


----------

